# Dry, scaly bald spot on skin



## daniellamarcella (Oct 18, 2013)

My pup Vika is about 5 1/2 months old, and she started developing a bump of raised skin about the size of a quarter about 2 weeks ago. Originally, we thought nothing of it because it just looked slightly raised, nothing too bad. We took her to the vet about a week ago since it didn't go away, and the skin underneath it was dry, scaly, and a little bit red. We thought it might be some sort of bite or allergy, and the vet wasn't really sure what it was. He thought it might just be an allergic reaction to something and gave us some antihistamines and sent us home.

The fur has fallen out around the skin, in an area about the size of a quarter. It hasn't grown any bigger, though, and at least looks like it's healing, although not much fur has grown back in yet. She doesn't seem to be bothered by it much, but there's another smaller skin bump developing off to the side of it as well. I know V's can be sensitive to skin issues. Are there any other owners who have had similar skin issues?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Could it be mites?


----------



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

Ringworm (which despite it's name is a fungus)?


----------



## daniellamarcella (Oct 18, 2013)

MilesMom--from what I googled, I don't _think_ it's mites...we'll probably take her back to the vet soon. It's weird because it's just a bald patch now--it seems to be mostly healed, I'm just concerned because there seems to be another small one forming. Hmmm.

Esslevy: the vet checked for ringworm when we went last time, and she was clear for that. (Phew!)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Chase has a funny bald spot on his front leg too. We are treating it like mites just in case... we know it's not ringworm because there isn't the ring shape. 

We are putting olive oil in the spot (I guess it is supposed to drown the mite, if there is one.) Maybe give that a try, it won't hurt her, it's just olive oil. 

We always try holistic style remedies first (of course as long as it's not a life threatening condition.) So far, we have had good success! Healed an ear infection and a split paw pad without a vet visit with quick results. We plan to try the olive oil for a week, if it is improving we will continue and if not we will try a natural mite shampoo. Then if that doesn't fix it, vet. I just hate paying for a vet visit for them to prescribe the same thing!


----------



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi, Aloe Vera works magic. We have the plant and just open the leaves and use them straight on Kiba's skin. The vet thought this was great to use as well and the best thing is that Kiba won't lick it off but it is not harmful if they do. Kiba has had a hard time this summer with wandering dew (which is everywhere, ugh) and his skin has been terrible.

Hope you find something that works for you and your pup.


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

same problem here. 5mths old as well.


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

MilesMom said:


> Could it be mites?


you be right. I have just come back from the vets with the same problem and he has demodex. He had this since the day we got him but the real challenge is getting rid of them!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Dee72 said:


> MilesMom said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be mites?
> ...


My boy has Demodex. He started losing hair around his eyes and snout in December and vet confirmed Demodex. He has been getting his treatment every 2 weeks and it has improved quite a bit and most of the hair has started to come back and he's looking more normal again. I suspect he will be able to stop his treatments in a couple more weeks. It's a bit of a lengthy process but it does get better!


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

my vet says treatment should be last resort because it's poison! what is the treatment called?


----------

